# Gibson ES-335 Studio $1500



## BlueRocker

Too good to be true?

GIbson ES-335 Studio red cherry | Guitares | Lanaudière | Kijiji


----------



## StevieMac

I think one sold in the recent L&M Attic sale for ~$1K so..._not_ "too good to be true" IMO


----------



## Jalexander

I got the one in the attic sale, however it needs a bit of work. I’d still say this is a good deal. A few things I not about this guitar:

I didn’t know studios came in cherry red. I thought they were burst or wine red. Mine is wine red which clearly shows the woodgrain
This one has Seth pickups which would be non original
Neck looks like a studio - roasted maple and no inlays on the fretboard or headstock
Binding looks to be black with a thin white strip. Mine is black.


----------



## player99

StevieMac said:


> I think one sold in the recent L&M Attic sale for ~$1K so..._not_ "too good to be true" IMO


With taxes added on it's not to far over the L&M Attic sale. Was the L&M Attic sale studio1K or a little more?


----------



## Jalexander

player99 said:


> With taxes added on it's not to far over the L&M Attic sale. Was the L&M Attic sale studio1K or a little more?


A little more.


----------



## StevieMac

Was not suggesting it's overpriced but simply responding to "Too good to be true?"...which it is not. It's a good deal, especially with Seths and hsc. If you're still after a 335, this should be a serious contender IMO.


----------



## BlueRocker

He raised the price to $1700.


----------



## StevieMac

BlueRocker said:


> He raised the price to $1700.


So, at $1500, I guess the seller decided it was "too good to be true"...ha ha! Greedy bastard.


----------



## Jalexander

Yeah. There was one of these a couple of weeks ago at $1800 and I thought that was a good deal. If you look up the history of the studio, they were almost too high value for Gibson to keep on the market. The difference in features between the Studio and a base level 335 was minimal, as long as you were ok with the baked maple neck. When the line was axed, apparently Chicago Music Exchange cleared out their leftover inventory for under $900USD. But that was in the dark days after the 2008 crash.


----------



## Sneaky

I used to have an older 335 Studio. Mine didn’t have f-holes. Seems like a fair price I guess.


----------



## player99

What's the difference between a studio and a 335?


----------



## BlueRocker

Same as a Les Paul - the 335 Studio is a "stripped down" version. Less bling, binding, different woods sometimes. Basic body and electronics are the same.


----------



## Boud

BlueRocker said:


> Too good to be true?
> 
> GIbson ES-335 Studio red cherry | Guitares | Lanaudière | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 385069


----------



## Boud

Hey Guys,
I bought that guitar (the one on Kijiji)… Still waiting for it to arrive via Post Canada…


----------



## player99

Boud said:


> Hey Guys,
> I bought that guitar (the one on Kijiji)… Still waiting for it to arrive via Post Canada…


Pics and a full review please.


----------



## Boud

player99 said:


> Pics and a full review please.


I am still waiting for it. It will receive by the end of next week!

I will post some pictures at this moment


----------



## Boud

StevieMac said:


> So, at $1500, I guess the seller decided it was "too good to be true"...ha ha! Greedy bastard.


Yeah, he went to talk with his luthier and the guy told him that the price was way too low for that guitar… so he decided to raise the price a little 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jalexander

I’m curious to hear about the colour in person. As I said above, I wasn’t aware of cherry red in the studio line. I have wine red which is darker and shows the grain.


----------



## Boud

Jalexander said:


> I’m curious to hear about the colour in person. As I said above, I wasn’t aware of cherry red in the studio line. I have wine red which is darker and shows the grain.


I don’t think that they are doing them in Cherry Red as well. I will post some pictures as soon as it arrives home.
I do expect it to be wine red though. We will see 😉


----------



## Boud

Hi guys,

Quick Follow-Up: I just received the guitar today and it is amazing. The package was donne soooo well, the guitar is in pristine condition (only 2 small dings, almost invisible) and the seller was amazing, and it was really easy to deal with him.

Oh and yeah, the colour is Red Wine.

It is time to go play, cheers ✌


----------



## TubeStack

Looks fantastic, great colour. Enjoy!


----------



## Jalexander

Similar to mine. Nice score!


----------



## BlueRocker

This didn't take long

Gibson ES-335 Studio 2020 Wine Red | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## numb41

Hey @Boud does it come with $600 stuffed in one of the F-holes?


----------



## BlueRocker

Too much for me, I'm sure one of those multiple offers must have panned out by now.


----------



## Boud

numb41 said:


> Hey @Boud does it come with $600 stuffed in one of the F-holes?
> 
> 
> BlueRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't take long
> 
> Gibson ES-335 Studio 2020 Wine Red | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 387266
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I also bought an ES-339 Custom shop last weekend and after trying both guitars, I came at the conclusion that I would go with the 339 Custom Shop.
> 
> I really prefer the shape of the 335, but the neck and the tone of the 339 is just way much better… Some Custom Shoo magic I guess.
> 
> I’m also looking to buy an ES-137 Custom Shop, so I can’t justify myself keeping both guitars and need
Click to expand...


----------



## eltmatt2006

Studios and Midtowns (Remember those?) were always less expensive in the 335 range, but if its a good player that is still a very good price point.

The Studios chiefly just lacked the 'aesthetic adornments' - fancy bindings and the like.

The Midtowns were smaller bodied, with carved chambers in a solid body. Reputedly sounding more akin to Les Pauls.

I think both of these models tend to go for more like $2500ish.

Whenever I see a a great deal on a Gibson, I assume it has a wonky neck ... and, thus, never get the deals.


----------

